# WHO SAW THIS?



## schwinnja (Oct 24, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/203661684988?campid=5335809022


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2021)

*NOT ME  LOOK'S GOOD*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2021)

grabbed the pics to archive


































ORIGINAL ANTIQUE SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE HORN TANK BICYCLE RARE Motorbike.​Condition: Used
Sold for: US $1,500.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Is that a bargain in today's world?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2021)

Found one last week for $800


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2021)

it surprises me that nobody makes any sort of quality reproduction of these rare and expensive tanks.

you can buy complete bodies and fenders for several early 30's Fords.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it surprises me that nobody makes any sort of quality reproduction of these rare and expensive tanks.
> 
> you can buy complete bodies and fenders for several early 30's Fords.



Wellllll, there are a lot more people building 30s fords as compared to people collecting old bikes, so the demand really isn’t there. After you spend the money to build the tooling required to pop one of these babies out you will be in over your head upside down cost wise unles you charge the same as for an OG one and even then, you probably won’t sell enough to recoup what you spent. THEN, you have the people that have 15 original ones that they just have sitting on a shelf collecting dust crying about repops flooding the market and driving prices down even though they aren’t selling the ones that they have that they got for peanuts and they in fact are the reason there is a demand in the first place and why repops are made…..who needs 15 fender bombs?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2021)

I can see by the final bid price people have no interest at all in these old tanks. 

that stamping could not be much more simple. early tanks are even more simple than that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I can see by the final bid price people have no interest at all in these old tanks.
> 
> that stamping could not be much more simple. early tanks are even more simple than that.



Get cracking then!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 31, 2021)

yeah, you are talking smack, but unlike you if I had a reason to do so I could make one from flat sheet metal.


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> yeah, you are talking smack, but unlike you if I had a reason to do so I could make one from flat sheet metal.



Careful now . .
I have seen the stone-cold bad-ass bikes Jason has painstakingly created from scratch, surpassing even Ignaz’s considerable imagination !  (example below)
Where’s yours, mon frère ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 1, 2021)

onecatahula said:


> Careful now . .
> I have seen the stone-cold bad-ass bikes Jason has painstakingly created from scratch, surpassing even Ignaz’s considerable imagination !  (example below)
> Where’s yours, mon frère ?
> 
> ...



Pressing the glass for the inserts almost killed me.


----------



## lordscool (Nov 2, 2021)

I made one by hand was a lot of work.


----------

